# Oh Yes....How To Get Your House Egged on Halloween....



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

From *The Wild Hunt Blog*:

Finally, I wanted to quickly mention two other articles you might enjoy, *The Christian Post gives an unintentional guide to getting your house egged on Halloween night*, and VPR marks the passing of Tom "Mr. Halloween" Fagan, founder of Rutland, Vermont's famous annual Halloween parade, and a man who has appeared as himself in several comic books over the years.

I just found it amusing. I would've totally egged his house if he gave me Christian Comics rather than candy....LOL!:devil:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

NOW I know why the anti-halloween pastor at the church above my house is having a "halloween" trick or treat(at cars in the church parking lot) thing. He probably read that article.

LOL boy this comic is funny. I'm surprised ANYONE takes it seriously. You can read the first seven pages here http://www.thetruthforyouth.com/special/hpcomic/index.htm its about harry potter being real and how if you read it you will be sucked into the fantasy world(which is real!) and will become a wizard! oooooo scary....Boy I think this guy who made it is more dangerous then anything I know of in this world. Hes scarier then anything in the "overrealm"


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gods!

Okay, my favourite scene is the parents talking about the exorcism of a demon out of them that was green, black, scaley, with a skull face and horns.  That's just too funny! I think they need a pyschiatrist!

Oh---and what a great prop idea!

I wonder if JK Rowling can sue over this?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I think that exorcised demon they described was one of Stolloween's props!

Papier mache = harmless


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> I wonder if JK Rowling can sue over this?


Nope. Satire falls under Fair Usage and cannot be sued.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> NOW I know why the anti-halloween pastor at the church above my house is having a "halloween" trick or treat(at cars in the church parking lot) thing.


That would be "trunk-or-treating" and it is, apparently, rampant here in Kansas...I saw a church with a "Trunk-or-treat" banner up...it was last night. So at least THEY were not doing it on Halloween!

Next year i may find one of these on an off-night and take the hearse out and park it in the church parking lot and hand out candy...:devil:


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

They can't *possibly* be serious, can they?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think I will put up a sign that says "trade in you crappy christian anti-Halloween comic here for you choice of two eggs or a roll of toilet paper"


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

HAHHA.. ok that was quite funny..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder who took upon himself the sinful task of reading the originals in order to develop the parody?


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Did anyone read the comments after the article? WOW!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder who took upon himself the sinful task of reading the originals in order to develop the parody?


Ah. Such brave sacrifice; to imperil one's immortal soul for the protection of the innocents. *sniff* The poor martyr is probably still chained to a bed in a Hell House somewhere undergoing rigorous reprogramming.

And Alice; I stopped reading after a couple of comments. I had to. Right now I'm having far too many rage control issues with the inundation of mind-rotting crapola from this impending election. If I don't filter out this stuff I'm going to go over the edge and just go off on every human being that crosses my path. Jeez... I *SO* need a night of Halloween fun to put my head back on straight. People just having a good time and laughing and screaming and giving stuff. Goodness.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Revenant- See I just couldn't stop reading...it was like a car accident on the side of the road, you know you should look away but you just can't...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Alice, like you, I can't stop reading the comments. However, I just feel rage getting higher with each new one. A few are intelligent people who choose not to celebrate, and a few are pro Halloween, and a few are...... I won't even go there.



> In many parts of the World people will loose their lives on halloween night. Babies will be used as sacrifice to satan.


I KNEW I was forgetting something. Where did I put that infant?

And... why do they all say "the demonic side of Halloween"... I mean.... wait, I am preaching to the choir now, aren't I?

I would be offended if someone put this in my child's bag, as they would if someone put comics about Islam or Buddha or any other religion.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

That's funny...yeah I read through some of the afterward comments...and I've read some of the comics...they're ridiculous...religion is always a hot topic and there is rarely any gray area because the religious typically will point the finger and say "THE DEVIL OWNS THE FENCE!!!"

Anyway--I found this to be funny...I've actually experienced it before...it just makes kids think that being Christian means being a stuffy jerk too consumed by religious fanaticism that they can't celebrate a harmless fall tradition...

...don't get me wrong - I'm christian myself...I just think religious fanaticism is wrong in any sect--when people focus too much on being perfect according to what THEIR faith says is right that they forget how to be rational and humane, then there's probably a bit of "looking beyond the mark" going on...

end rant...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually I refuse to even go look at any of it. I will start reading comments after I read the comics and be pissed off the rest of the week. And I am almost out of my medication.:googly: But not ammunition.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh man, I can't belive they only printed seven pages from the book. Now I'll never know what to do if I run into some wizards that were sent by satan. I guess I'll just trust my friend Minnie, even though she makes me do things I don't want to do.

I used to work with a lady who gave me those kind of books all the time. She took a six week class and became a minister. She was worried about my obsession with Halloween. I'd just read them and laugh, then throw them out. You need to be aware of what they're teaching, so when they come at you with some crap, you know what they are talking about.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

If you really want to follow in the misdeeds af Ari.
Simply click here. All the cool kids are doing it.
http://ari-potter.tripod.com/HairyPolarity/


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Is that how adults actually think we talk? I mean come on! "That is so phat, off the chain, a great big honkin load of them, NO DIGGITY"?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?! When is the last time you heard anyone talk like that?

These are the people that make the rest of us Christians look like total nutjobs! This is almost as bad as the "hell houses"


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

N. Fantom said:


> Is that how adults actually think we talk? I mean come on! "That is so phat, off the chain, a great big honkin load of them, NO DIGGITY"?!?!?!?! WTF?!?!?!?! When is the last time you heard anyone talk like that?


I'd say somewhere around 1994. Just a ball park guess, though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> I think I will put up a sign that says "trade in you crappy christian anti-Halloween comic here for you choice of two eggs or a roll of toilet paper"


:lolkin:

We had a couple try and invite children into their house in order to "SAVE" them one Halloween. I was one of the first parents to find out. As the police were being called I stood in front of their house telling kids they were handing out veggie bags. They have since decided to turn off their light on Halloween.

Just a good reminder that there are all levels of crazy out there.

The comic books I'd gladly trade the tots for candy if they wanted. I always need paper for mache.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

About 4 years ago I worked with one of those fanatics...she tried preaching to me about Harry Potter and how it was evil and dangerous! Really? I asked her if she read even the 1st chapter of the first book...her answer: "I would never pick up one of those evil things!" So I asked her how she could speak on something she has no real knowledge of? It seemed to me that she was the blind being led! And that she (unless she did some investigation), was the ignorant one. (Ummm...needless to say...we never became BFFs!) lol.


----------

